# Stud housing



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

We are thinking about adding a stud to our cat family next year. We will need suitable accommodation for him, who do you reccomend for stud housing? 

I hope he won’t be a terrible sprayer as the sire of the kitten lives in the house and doesn’t spray. Though I want to be prepared for a hoser. 

Thank you.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't buy any of the 'ready made' stuff. It's no more expensive to go custom made and have a shed insulated, lined and kitted out to your requirements. I would say it's important from the start to consider the queen's quarters - they really shouldn't be an afterthought though that's what seems to happen and a visiting queen deserves more comfort than a small, boxed off space. I know stud houses are often very small because small spaces are easier and cheaper to heat. I think that's pretty unfair on the cat and if you can't afford to run decent accommodation for a stud then it's not fair to keep one.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

We are already having a large house and run built for the current furries when we have building work done on our house, so no one accidentally lets the cats escape. My plan is to have that sectioned into two one to use that for the visiting queens and the other half for our cats to access from the garden as most choose to sleep outside. I had planned to use parlour board to protect the sides and heavy duty vinyl on the floor. With a lovely bathroom water resistant shelving unit from ikea for places to stay. I don’t trust Loki not to vomit on places. I just wasn’t sure if this was good enough for a stud.

Yes a lot of the commercial ones did seem rather small for a stud, especially as mine would be around 7kg mark. I also plan to see if our neuter girl would be happy living with him. We had thought about a microchip cat flap so she can still acess our house? She pretty much lives outside except for her when we wake up where she loves to climb under the covers for her 5 mins of cuddles and about 20 minutes in the evening where she sits on my lap at 9pm. She prefers outside as that seems better for asthma.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

lillytheunicorn said:


> My plan is to have that sectioned into two one to use that for the visiting queens and the other half for our cats to access from the garden as most choose to sleep outside


You need to have two sections in the stud house, one for the stud and one for the queen. They need to be separated by heavy grade wire mesh so the stud and the queen can see and smell each other. Only once they are both giving off the signals that they're ready should you let them together for a first mating. If you're thinking you can keep your boy as a house cat and just pop him out to do the deed I think you're being optimistic. They get confidence from the familiarity of their own domain.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@havoc God no, I do not plan on keeping the stud in the house. I have a couple of friends who do keep their boys in the house successfully but I think it may be too much for my neuter boy.

I didn't think about the queens and stud being able to sniff each other. I might be better turning the big cat house which we are having built to temporarily house our current 6 cats whilst the building work on our house happens into stud and queen quarters. Then build a separate house for the cats who have free reign of the house, so they have shelter when they sleep outside.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It’s worth really thinking about it and getting it right. My stud house has good heating, a comfy chair, tv and a games console. Means we love to spend time out there with him, it can be a lonely life for a boy if you don’t factor in human company.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Our boys are in the house and live happily together, along with neuters and the other cats visiting for added company. They can access an outdoor run as well off their room, and come into the main part of the house under supervision. 
I don't provide stud service so no visiting queens. They go into another room for mating. Needless to say our boys don't spray.


----------



## Kotanushka (Oct 25, 2013)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking about adding a stud to our cat family next year. We will need suitable accommodation for him, who do you reccomend for stud housing?
> 
> ...


Shedcetra specialize in stud houses as well as sheds.
We just had one built in our garden for the boy we are expecting to bring in soon.
Expensive but perfect. 
A prominent breeder I know has a few of them and she was the one to advise me.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Having had look around, we are thinking about getting this shed and fitting the insides with parlour board and vinyl tiles flooring. https://www.sheds.co.uk/summer-houses/adley-10-x-8-cambridge-summer-house-with-side-shed.html

We can also set it up so we would want to spend time down there with him.

Having costed it, it should be around £1500. My friend has a shedcetra shed and it's where my queen stayed, they are nice but expensive.

I'm not sure I want outside girls in, I do not feel experienced to mentor new breeders and most I know who are experienced have their own stud. The ones who don't I really would not want to use a stud of mine.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I'm not sure I want outside girls in, I do not feel experienced to mentor new breeders and most I know who are experienced have their own stud. The ones who don't I really would not want to use a stud of mine.


Are you planning on rehoming and replacing your cats fairly regularly? If not then you'll only get one generation from your boy in terms of developing your lines and you'll have to go out to stud again. Every breeder has to including those experienced breeders with their own boys  You don't have to mentor novice breeders nor do you have to take their girls in to stud until and unless you feel you are experienced enough to do so. Don't be surprised though if you get enquiries in time from experienced breeders and don't cut yourself off from the idea completely.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

The plan would be to rehome the boys, and replace them, for various reasons. I would like the boys to have a home life and enjoy all of those comforts. I am also not sure my neuter boy will accept them in the house either, we tried to integrate an older Male we were long term fostering before we started breeding and my soppy boy became aggressive and started peeing everywhere. As well as the continuing development of my breeding.


----------

